# The best way to find new employees?



## pob (Jan 9, 2006)

Like the title says. I have a small carpenter-contractor company in Chicago, and I need to hire good non-union carpenters.
Any ideas?


Thanks
Sean


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Depends how busy I get, but sometimes I put an add in the paper. Lately I have been getting guys that are "as sharp as a marble". I am having more trouble finding experienced people, rather than finding just bodies only good for lugging material.


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

Word of mouth has always been my best method. Just hit the local pub after work and let a few regulars know you need help. Of course you will still get a few marbles and the occasional bowling ball. But there are a few good ones still out there. 
Oh yea if you find them send them out here to So Cal. We sure could use a few. :-/


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

Aprenda hablar español....


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

The Craigs list worked well for me, and It's free. At least 20-25 responses anytime I post.

Just be sure to be specific about what you require, and an accurate pay range on your listing. This will make it easier to weed out the unqualified, and those that want to make more than you are willing to pay.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

You could go down to HD every morning and get some guys there!  :cheesygri :jester: 

(sorry, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I used to get my new employees through my existing ones. It worked the best for me.
Now it seems I try to avoid hiring at all cost. Just too many headaches and letdowns...I try to sub when possible. Even then it is a nightmare.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

You don't find good employees, they find you.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

All the good employees are already employed. You need to Shanghai them from other outfits. A discreet series of comments to guys you see at the yard/supply house regularly can round up a fella or two.


----------



## seabee1 (Jan 18, 2006)

lOOK AT MY THREAD AND SEE THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

seabee1 said:


> lOOK AT MY THREAD AND SEE THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS


Huh???

Do you want to try that in english?


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Zatol said:


> Aprenda hablar español....


Que bueno!


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

ruskent said:


> You don't find good employees, they find you.


.... If your a good employer.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> All the good employees are already employed. You need to Shanghai them from other outfits. A discreet series of comments to guys you see at the yard/supply house regularly can round up a fella or two.


Then you'll end up with a lot of this::boxing: and alot of burnt bridges.


----------



## Langdon (Dec 31, 2005)

Ask your best employee if he (or she) has any friends that want jobs. The contractor I work for asked one of the less experienced (but hardest working) carpenters if he knew anyone that wanted jobs. Now the guy is one of our more experienced carpenters and his friends have his old job.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My old boss gave up on getting good carpenters. Now he just hires green laborers and trains them the way he wants to and everyone moves up a rung.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

You could always check with the local parole office and see who all's been sprung.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> You could always check with the local parole office and see who all's been sprung.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


That reminds me of a friend that has an excavation company in Florida.

Last time I visited, he was telling me about the new guy, and said, “He’s a week off the pipe”. I didn’t know what he was talking about and he explained that he gets guys here and there that are a week off of the crack pipe, and they last until their first pay check and are never to be seen again. Talking to him recently, the labor market has been getting better.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Does he tell them to keep digging and their bound to find a rock?:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

The best way I've ever seen to find good employees is to create an incentive based pay structure. 

Ever been to a Les Schwab? They literally run to your car and are among the leaders in customer service every year, all because its incentive based. 

They get base pay that is usually in the area of minimum wage then they also get profit sharing. A lot of them make more off the profit sharing than they do off the base pay. So if one guy is showing up late, not working hard, or just generally causing less productivity, that will hurt the bottom line and cause everyone to make less money. It doesn't take too many smaller paychecks for all the other employees to start self policing. In a traditional hourly pay set up others are usually happy if there's a slacker because he makes them look good and takes most of the heat. Thats not good for the bottom line.

Incentives can be used in other ways (pieceworking) but personally I like to make actual goals that get bonuses. If projects are on schedual, if quality passes my inspection, ect... That way how much money they make can be partially controlled by themselves. You will learn who is a good employee or a bad one very quickly. Who is motivated and who isn't. I also will pay better than most because that will attract the best workers and they will stay longer. I believe that if ALL your good workers leave ALL the time and you must train greenies to be master carpenters then you are probably being a tad bid greedy. Take care of your men and they will inherently take care of you. You just have to structure it right. If your estimator gets a bonus for being within margins then that means that phase went great for you. Win/win. 

Here is a good example: My cousin hired a V.P. of construction. He offered him $120,000 yearly base pay, company rig with gas card. New house for 10 grand over hard cost, full benefits and a $1000 bonus for every home completion. This vp pushed completions up from 300 homes a year to 400 the very first year. Yes he got paid $400,000 In bonuses. Thats a lot of money. Most surgeons don't make that kind of money. However my cousins company made an additional 4-5 million in profit because of this mans hard work at scheduling, managing subs, and just general efficiency. Is it crazy to pay good wages when you break it down or is it crazy not to. What do you guys think? I'm curious.


----------

